
Teen Vogue’s Yanked Facebook Sponsored Content on Election Integrity - jashkenas
https://web.archive.org/web/20200108170304/https://www.teenvogue.com/story/how-facebook-is-helping-ensure-the-integrity-of-the-2020-election
======
wutbrodo
The OP archive link is broken for me "Page doesn't exist"

~~~
mirimir
I'm sure that this is just archive.org playing nice.

Edit: I'm assuming that there was actually content at that URL when it was
submitted. But maybe I'm wrong. Perhaps jashkenas could clarify that.

~~~
jashkenas
It was cached correctly when I posted it, but it’s certainly gone now. Sorry
that I can't update the URL...

~~~
mirimir
Thanks.

That's what I meant about archive.org playing nice. If sites ask them to
update captures, they do. I'm not criticizing them for that. It's sort of a
"right to be forgotten" thing.

But it means that they're not a reliable source for anything too
controversial.

~~~
textfiles
That's not what happened here. You're making huge leaps of logic, and while we
might do a takedown, we will not "modify" a capture to satisfy a third party.

~~~
hcs
Seems to be working now, can you provide any insight into what folks were
seeing earlier?

~~~
mirimir
Please see my reply to textfiles.

------
ProAm
Original discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21994173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21994173)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll move the comments thither. Thanks!

